# Time for me to introduce myself properly



## Resoded (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey,

I figured it'd be silly to make a thread until I actually was comfortable enough on the forums, and had any music to show. So better late than never.

Born 87, 9 years of electric guitar and writing for metal and acoustic in my backpack and now dreaming of writing music for films, tv and games. I just recently started out and have purchased some sample libraries to be able to write. 

I've also just recently started a project with a good friend of mine and we'll be making videos together with a variety of genres which I'm very excited about. And of course, I'll be posting the music from them here so you all can rev up the chainsaw! 

This forums seems great and I hope to be able to contribute as my experience grows.


----------



## Resoded (Nov 21, 2011)

Here's the music I mentioned:

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... 56#3597156


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 21, 2011)

There are lots of experienced and excellent composers on this forum. Their input is invaluable. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## JohnG (Nov 21, 2011)

yes -- welcome aboard!

And nice music too.


----------

